# Making Silicone Molds - new pics page 2



## agriffin (May 8, 2011)

This one will be a sheet of silicone that will be made into a mold liner.  







And this one will be a 2lb silicone mold.


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for showing us your mold making. How cost effective is this compared to molds you can buy online? I've always thought the mold making kits were expensive and it would be more expensive (and messier   ) to make your own.


----------



## agriffin (May 8, 2011)

Yeah...it's kinda expensive and a pain.  But I just wanted to do it... lol.  The two pound mold will cost about 20 bucks to make.  Silicone is very expensive.


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Well, you're learning a new skill and it could possibly become another  hobby.


----------



## calico21 (May 8, 2011)

I'm confused how the second one will become a mold. It looks like it will end up as a solid block. How will you carve it out?


----------



## soapbuddy (May 8, 2011)

calico21 said:
			
		

> I'm confused how the second one will become a mold. It looks like it will end up as a solid block. How will you carve it out?


Cool!
That's the way I'm seeing it too calico21. How will that become a mold you pour soap into?


----------



## agriffin (May 9, 2011)

It has a negative on the inside.  The opening is on the bottom.  I'll post pics tonite when i unmold it.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 9, 2011)

Fascinating ... no lining ... love that idea!


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 9, 2011)

So you made the perspex outer and inner mould as well?


----------



## agriffin (May 9, 2011)

Here it is after I took it out of the mold and took the inside negative out.  I need to clean it up a bit.  But I'm happy with it.  I'll work on the liners tonite and see how those come together.


----------



## calico21 (May 9, 2011)

Ah,( now i see she says). It looks wonderful. Good job!


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 9, 2011)

Is the inside negative suspended or do you pour silicon into the bottom of the main mould, then put the negative in then fill the sides?


----------



## agriffin (May 9, 2011)

I put the negative in first and then pour silicone to about .5 inch over the top.


----------



## judymoody (May 9, 2011)

What did you use for the negative?  And how did you make the outer box?

This is fascinating.


----------



## agriffin (May 9, 2011)

FOr the negative I used plaster...which didn't work that great.  I have another idea to do that.  The outside container mold is acrylic.  My guy made for me.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 9, 2011)

Now I see what you mean. Looks good!


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 9, 2011)

I'm with you too now, excellent idea and I think I'll hunt down some perspex suppliers


----------



## bala (May 10, 2011)

The thickness of frame is key issue.
Log mold has length limitation, muffin top, you can put wire in silicone.

Try to make "Swiss roll" shape, or half round, 3/4 round, that will be more interesting.  Cake soap.


----------



## agriffin (May 10, 2011)

Here is the liner.  I decided to make one for my BB vertical mold.  I left one side un-welded so I could easily remove soap.  I'll probably just run a piece of tape up the side when I make soap.


----------



## bala (May 10, 2011)

Great job.

You have wooden box, so  you may choose silicone rubber ( plate ) to glue it on wooden box frame.

There is one issue for RTV2 silicone, it is liquid silicone.
It is better to use food grade or white color.

In some cases, if you don't have idea about formula, then
A. 
Color is milked in soap liquid, so, after soap dryer, silicone color is on soap.  It is always happening for wrong formula.
This may only RTV2 with some essential oils to be a chemical action.

B.
How do you know what is inside of your RTV2?
BPA Free?

I don't have answer either.


----------



## agriffin (May 10, 2011)

bala said:
			
		

> Great job.
> 
> You have wooden box, so  you may choose silicone rubber ( plate ) to glue it on wooden box frame.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the thoughts.  Lots to learn!

I haven't been to your site in awhile...the new one looks good.  Just ordered the soap beveler and some indigo powder.  Looks like you have some beautiful new molds.  

-ag


----------



## TJ (May 10, 2011)

I actually did the exact same thing. At first I tried just the liner. Making one big sheet of silicone and cut it to size. This didn't turn out the way I thought it would. So I had a guy cut me a perfect box to my specifications and made a mold of that box, just like what you did here.   I don't want to mess with liners. Plus NONE of the stores around here carry freezer paper. And I had a heck of a time finding wax paper (which I heard won't work as well anyway) so the silicone was the easiest (snort) way for me to go.
Unfortunatly, the box I made a mold of was too big. It made huge bars... So after making two molds of the box, I'm now going to have to scrap those molds, and get a new smaller box to make new molds of.  *sigh* I'm hoping I can find some use for them...


----------

